# North London cruise to HMC for Sunday 26th June



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Suggested meeting point is South Mimms Services on M25/A1 then M25/M40

Travelling time 1:10 to Cherwell Valley Services M40 J10, so we'll meet up at 7:30 approx, and arrive there at 8:40 approx to meet up with the other groups

Looks like we'll have a good run... *can you all make it as near to 7:30 as possible so we can get away as soon as we can*

Anyone who wants my mob # just PM me before midnight. I think I got the following right now...

Meeting at South Mimms no later than 7:30
Chip_iTT
itsallaboutmark
MarkTT225
Boba FeTT (if he can get up in time, seems he will)
jampott (the wheels on the big blue bus go round and round....)
Lisa 
head_ed
Dickie
JiggyJaggy (???)
FooK
wendi & edi
dee (? from Essex thread)

Meeting at Brentwood at 7am and coming onto South Mimms
genocidalduck
Renton72
nolive
rayrush1
Moley (a definite possibility, DSG permitting)
upiker2005 (? or at South Mimms by 7:30)

Meeting us somewhere near M40 J1/2
doTTy 
Harv 
ChrisB72 
AndrewS
Major Audi Parts Guru

Meeting us at Cherwell Valley
KenTT


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

yep sounds good to me


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

looks like it just you and me ...

I know there must be more...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

if im not working i may be able to make it let you know closer to the time!

And it appears your probably the closest meeting point to me as no one from essex seems to be going :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Count me in Irving.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I would be up for this, but recon I will be heading down a bit later, shame  If I decide to get up early, I will join you


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Hi Irving,

I'd be up for this, count me in

Cheers


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If this is Sunday AM, count in me, Lisa and head_ed (2, possibly 3 cars...)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I was looking to hook up with someone as I'll be in London that weekend.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> if im not working i may be able to make it let you know closer to the time!
> 
> And it appears your probably the closest meeting point to me as no one from essex seems to be going :?


I'm a definite possibility - another Essex TTer.

I'd normally tie up with Norms Kneesworth Crew, but I think this meet up is the closest.

Hope to see you all at South Mimms then.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

jampott said:


> If this is Sunday AM, count in me, Lisa and head_ed (2, possibly 3 cars...)


Yes, Tim it IS on Sunday early am.... hard as that might be for you


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> I was looking to hook up with someone as I'll be in London that weekend.


LakesTTer, you'll be more than welcome


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Chip_iTT said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking to hook up with someone as I'll be in London that weekend.
> ...


You're too kind


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I should ask permission really beings im a newbie to all this... Dont want to be the saddo thats just tagging along that people just put up with to be polite

please can i come


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I should ask permission really beings im a newbie to all this... Dont want to be the saddo thats just tagging along that people just put up with to be polite
> 
> please can i come


Everyone is welcome.

Thanks for organising this Irvine.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> I would be up for this, but recon I will be heading down a bit later, shame  If I decide to get up early, I will join you


Mate you going up for this annual meet? I just got back from the USA and picked up a black 180 LHD so might have to buy a new pair of shoes before hand.

What you reckon? You up for joing these lot in the morning? ANy ideas if tickets are still available?

Jags


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Tickets are available, click on the animated GIF in my sig :wink:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > I would be up for this, but recon I will be heading down a bit later, shame  If I decide to get up early, I will join you
> ...


Hey Jag, yep getting up early for this one and joining the crew. Come along mate, tickets still available would be great to see your new car. I see you have brought a yourself a black TT!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > If this is Sunday AM, count in me, Lisa and head_ed (2, possibly 3 cars...)
> ...


How do you know how hard I am on a Sunday AM? :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Irving,

Please add me to the list. I think this is the nearest meeting point for me.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Irving,

We're trying to get several cruises to meet at Cherwell Valley Services on the M40 at Jct.10 on Sunday morning. I think the suggested time is around 8:30 - 8:45 - Does this fit in with your plans?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Moley (a definite possibility!)


As long as I get my car back and the DSG behaves 

Moley


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

We'll try and be there! 8)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Irving,
> 
> We're trying to get several cruises to meet at Cherwell Valley Services on the M40 at Jct.10 on Sunday morning. I think the suggested time is around 8:30 - 8:45 - Does this fit in with your plans?


Paul, yes if we leave close to 7:30-7:40 we'll be there for 8:40


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

It's slightly out of my way to meet at South Mimms Services as I'm only 5-10 minutes away from the A40/M40. If I can't get up early enough I'll hopefully see you Cherwell Valley Services, if I don't bump in to you on the way up !! :wink:

It's my first meet and am looking forward to it.


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)

Moley I'll PM you my number .... if you would be kind enough to give me a buzz just before you get to the dreaded Hangar Lane 

... being a Sunday hopefully it won't turnout to be a wake up call :lol:


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

Ill meet up with you at South Mimms.

Be gentle, Im a cruise virgin :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

There are 4 of us meeting at the Holiday Inn in Brentwood at 7am. We will tag along with you guys at South Mimms. Can you add us to the list please.

renton72
genocidalduck
nolive
rayrush1

Moley, do you want to meet us there and we can all cruise together! 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

renton72 said:


> Moley, do you want to meet us there and we can all cruise together!


Excellent. Count me in (as PM'ed).



doTTy said:


> Moley I'll PM you my number .... if you would be kind enough to give me a buzz just before you get to the dreaded Hangar Lane
> 
> ... being a Sunday hopefully it won't turnout to be a wake up call :lol:


doTTY, any chance you can meet up at Brentwood? If not, South Mimms is the next along. I ain't going near Hanger Lane even at this time in the morning 

Moley

P.S. PM your mobile and we can at least keep in touch.


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)

Moley - Just PM'ed you my number ... but reaslised you you are not going anywhere near H/Lane - doh 

South Mimms is out of the way really, so myself, ChrisB72 and anyone else wanting to take off from the A40 will meet up with the rest at the HMC I guess.

... alternatively give us a call with a lead time of 10 minutes and we'll join on the M40 J1 :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

If there's a splinter cruise leaving London and going A40, M40 that would be easier for me but I think it should try and meet up with the South Mimmsers on the M40 before Cherwell Valley, just for the look of it 8). Can I suggest an rolling RV on the M40, trying to meet up between the M25/M40 intersection and J3 (Slough) at 0800hrs??


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)

LakesTTer said:


> Can I suggest an rolling RV on the M40, trying to meet up between the M25/M40 intersection and J3 (Slough) at 0800hrs??


That's cool. Do you mean J2 (Slough/Beaconsfield) on the M40 ?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

doTTy said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Can I suggest an rolling RV on the M40, trying to meet up between the M25/M40 intersection and J3 (Slough) at 0800hrs??
> ...


Yeah, sorry. J2 I think we'll be the smaller of the 2 groups, we can wait in the layby as you exit the motorway and head for Slough. As the Mimmsies get close, we can role out and tag on behind.


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)

Cool ... we'll try to be there for 7:45 if that's sufficient time. 4 in our group sofar.

ps: BTW where will you be coming from (from who's back garden :lol: ) ?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

doTTy said:


> Cool ... we'll try to be there for 7:45 if that's sufficient time. 4 in our group sofar.
> 
> ps: BTW where will you be coming from (from who's back garden :lol: ) ?


You'll never know :wink:


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> As the Mimmsies get close, we can role out and tag on behind.


This sounds more like some sort of ambush?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

FooK said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > As the Mimmsies get close, we can role out and tag on behind.
> ...


Once a soldier, always a soldier :lol:


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Hi, count us in for South Mimms too!
Wendi and Edi 

 8)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

bump... see updates in first post


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok.. so far the following will be meeting at the Perivale BP garage (opposite the Hoover Tesco building) on the A40 at 07:30 on Sunday:

- doTTy
- Harv
- ChrisB72

The plan is to meet LakesTTer at M40/J2 no later than 0800 am and join the South Mimms'ters on the M40.

Anyone from West/Central London can join one of the splinter groups at one of these locations as well.

Moley - any news on your car yet :?:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry folks, it was decision day for me today and I'm afraid I can't come on Sunday, it's work related and I'm not at liberty to be more forthcoming. Hope you all have a good cruise and an enjoyable day, I was looking forward to meeting you all. 
Hope to see some of you at the smaller (but no less significant meets)
Sorry again.

Tim.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Looks like I'll be driving up on sunday now, mind if I join your merry little convoy as I live right by the M40/M25 junction 8)


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)

that's brilliant. if you pm your number, we can give you a heads-up on our way :?:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

can I just clarify please? 7 - 7.30 latest at South Mimms?

I'll have my 17 year old car mad son with me and I want him to think his dad is oh so popular and cool so be sure to go out of your way to wave and smile at me.

Silver 225 Coupe with Comp wheels and a cheesy grin at the drivers window!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

our little band of Essex TT'ers will be getting to south mimms about 7 30


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> our little band of Essex TT'ers will be getting to south mimms about 7 30


Well, you I wont be able to miss! Actually thinking of having some sort of paint mod done so I'd like a closer look at yours bud?

Cya there. :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Anyone got a spare ticket for sunday?

PM me :wink:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Anyone got a spare ticket for sunday?
> 
> PM me :wink:


Can pay on gate I think? Certainly I intend to? I trid to enroll on owners TTOC recently and have just found that my application failed for some reason? Therefore I'm gona have to pay at gate I reckon? :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

doTTy said:


> Moley - any news on your car yet :?:


The new ECU part came in yesterday, but as of now, I still haven't heard anything. I've left a message with Southend Audi to give me a call.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Tis gonna be great, been ages since I have been part of a TT convoy.. see you all there Sunday morning!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Duck,

Off topic i know, but was you around the Chelmsford area at 5.45pm tonight. 3 cars in front of me was a TTQS going down the A130 towards the A127. I was trying like mad to catch up but the Corsa in front of me wouldnt budge!

The TTQS looks the b*****ks in Avus, even better in the flesh that the photos!

See you Sunday, I wil lprobably get to the Holiday Inn around 6.50am.

Chris


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Duck,
> 
> Off topic i know, but was you around the Chelmsford area at 5.45pm tonight. 3 cars in front of me was a TTQS going down the A130 towards the A127. I was trying like mad to catch up but the Corsa in front of me wouldnt budge!
> 
> ...


No it wasnt me, i was on there wednesday  damn these QS's are getting abit common. Yeah i will be there about the same time if i can get up on time!

Jamie

ooooooooooo just heard my first bit of thunder today, i guess we arnt going to miss the weather like i thought!


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Irving

Would like to join your cruise from Cherwell Valley Services, If I can get up in time.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got a spare ticket for sunday?
> ...


If you join the TTOC on the day, we'll refund the difference between member and non-member ticket price


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

doTTy said:


> Ok.. so far the following will be meeting at the Perivale BP garage (opposite the Hoover Tesco building) on the A40 at 07:30 on Sunday:
> 
> - doTTy
> - Harv
> ...


Sounds good to me although hasn't that petrol station closaed down?


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)

AndrewS said:


> doTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.. so far the following will be meeting at the Perivale BP garage (opposite the Hoover Tesco building) on the A40 at 07:30 on Sunday:
> ...


They were closed for a short time . . . now reopened - so can we count you in :?:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

OK so South Mimms at 7.30!
I'll be there with a crate of Red Bull (company) for any one that needs it.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> OK so South Mimms at 7.30!
> I'll be there with a crate of Red Bull (company) for any one that needs it.


I'll be the fella on your bonnett! :wink:


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

doTTy said:


> AndrewS said:
> 
> 
> > doTTy said:
> ...


Yup... count me in


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)

Great the Hoover-building group is growing quite nicely.... we now have

- doTTy 
- Harv 
- ChrisB72
- AndrewS

...see you all at 0730 at the BP garage

Chip_iTT will keep us informed of the South Mimmsters so we can join them between J1 & J2


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

bump...

See you all tomorrow... if you want my mob # pm me before midnight tonight


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

I've just been told i'm on call for the morning so not sure if i can make it. Sorry people but if i'm not there by 7:30 leave without me. Sorry for the late notice if noone reads this in the morning.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh man just got in from the cinema - the longest chick flick in history.
OK Crate of Red Bull in the fridge and I'm hitting the sack.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

OK Folks, its 7am and I'm hitting the road for South Mimms, see you there in 15min!


----------

